# Just got threatened



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

crazy out there


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

OtherbrotherMoore said:


> crazy out there


... ? ...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

OtherbrotherMoore said:


> crazy out there


I just said your wife has a nice Ass ..... don't go postal on me Joe!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You talking chit about them ****ty coating machines again Joe ? !

Dude ... buy a hAwk and a trowel . Or some broad knives . You got screwed out of 10k. Get over it. .. find a sucker on eBay . Unload that chit man !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

And I was serious about what I said about your wife .


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I got threatened too, Eyeing up some prime ewes, then the ram caught me, Lucky i wasnt standing on his side of the fence i can tell you :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> I got threatened too, Eyeing up some prime ewes, then the ram caught me, Lucky i wasnt standing on his side of the fence i can tell you :yes:


I thought y'all called it a paddock ?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> I thought y'all called it a paddock ?


Actually yeah we do, Paddocks? Wonder why? Feilds sound so much better.


----------

